# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Les abos à la rue (la suite)

## Casque Noir

Episode précédent :
   Pour la seconde fois en peu de temps, les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur exemplaire 2 jours après la sortie du magazine en kiosque.
   Très honnêtement, nous en ignorons la cause et vous prions d'accepter nos excuses. Nous attendons des explications de la société de routage et vous tenons au courant.
   En vous remerciant pour votre compréhension.
   And now, the conclusion :
   Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.
   Les exemplaires pour Paris et la région parisienne seront donnés à la Poste aujourd'hui et ceux pour la province lundi, et ce sans la moindre excuse de leur part. Et nous n'avons rien pu faire pour accélérer les choses. Il va de soi que nous changerons de routeur dès le prochain numéro.
   Nous sommes terriblement désolés et ferons tout pour que ça ne se reproduise pas, notre détermination pouvant aller jusqu'à l'absorbtion de substances radioactives.

   Youpi Banane

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## alx

Les abos à la rue, les abonnés dans la rue !

----------


## lortar

Oui, la poste n'est plus ce qu'elle était...

Mais en espérant que CP ne fera jamais appelle à des sociétés privés genre adr*HMM*HMM*xo, je pense que ce serait pire.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

bon, tout s'explique
enfin non, mais c'est normal en somme
enfin non ce n'est pas normal, mais vous êtes au courant...

enfin bref c'est un scandale!

----------


## Ragondin

Moi qui me retient d'aller aux toilettes en attendant le CPC.... faudrait voir à se magner chez le prestataire !  ::P:

----------


## Mélanome

http://le-facteur.labrute.fr/cellule

Tapez-le !  ::(:

----------


## magnifique nom

Ouf, j'ai bien fait de pas m'abonner.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Selon Mme Rabot, c'est à cause des haricots.

----------


## Mélanome

Ah ... ben vous allez bien ensemble vous ...

----------


## Crazy

La poste c'était mieux avant ! Je proposes de changer la poste en S.A ca fonctionnera peut être un peu mieux

----------


## Fafox

> Selon Mme Rabot, c'est à cause des haricots.


J'aurai plutôt soupçonné les flageolets. C'est fourbe un flageolet!

----------


## Mélanome

> J'aurai plutôt soupçonné les flageolets. C'est fourbe un flageolet!


Ah ... comme certains moines quand ils ont commis une faute ?

----------


## zifox

Ce canard est vraiment un scandale !  ::): 

Aller, soyons honnete, tant qu'il arrive avant le week end, y'a pas de mal. :P

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Par amour pour Canard PC j'ai tout enduré.  ::(: 

Le rythme de parution qui change
Les jeux de mots foireux
Les tests d'alim pyrotechniques
Les plantage de tof.canardplus
Les humeurs de Boulon
Les news "Bible Size" de Rabot

Et j'en passe. ::sad:: 

Mais là c'en est trop !

Non seulement je suis abonné et je n'ai pas mon coincoin PC en avance mais en plus
Casque fait une news sérieuse et sans aucune vulgarité.

Merde, quoi.

Adieu. ::cry::

----------


## mad.manu

Ouais, et bien je sens que mes popos de ces qq jours vont être expédiés et ça ne me mets pas forcément de bonne humeur. D'un autre coté, je n'aurais pas non plus les fesses rouges pour avoir trop fricoté avec la lunette. J'aime assez cette dualité anale. Et quand c'est anal, j'hésite.

----------


## Mélanome

Ben moi je vais m'abonner tiens !

C'est le prix de l'anticonformisme ...

----------


## TheToune

Ah bah voila !!!

On les laisse partir en vacances et on récolte ce résultat.
Pas de vacances l'année prochaine.

----------


## bber

tout ça parce que je me suis abonné le mois dernier... en fait c une légende ya pas de magazine papier... c'est un scandale... :retournedormir:

----------


## Cirth

C'est une bonne nouvelle ! je pensais que mon facteur m'avait honteusement subtilisé mon canard ou pire que mon abonnement était finit sans que je le sache ! et ce matin fébrile j'ouvre la boite au lettre et surprise ! un emballage plastique, fantastique (oui toujours) me dis je j'ouvre avec impatience et j'aperçois ... ma feuille d'impôts .. Rah les fourbes ! vivement qu'il arrive !  :B):

----------


## Super_Newbie

Juste au moment où j'allais poster un message rageur et plein d'amertume! Bon, ben je suis pas le seul alors je suis content. N'empêche, j'ai dû allé voir la note de Clear Sky au Monoprix du coin  ::|: .

----------


## zurgo

> On les laisse partir en vacances et on récolte ce résultat.
> Pas de vacances l'année prochaine.


Bien dit !  :;):

----------


## Techno94

Vivement que les abos reçoivent leur Canard en PDF par mail !!

----------


## Kierkegaard

Pelomar sort de ce corps  ::o:

----------


## bber

ce soir peut être  ::P: ... ou pas  ::|:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Moi je dis juste , vive l'AGCS ! ... ::P: h34r: ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

::cry:: 

Merde j'ai failli craquer et me payer un autre mag pour supporter l'absence de mon cpc.

RENDEZ-LE MOI!!!!!!!

----------


## Kierkegaard

Courage, tu n'es pas seul.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

La Rédaction de Canard PC vous informe que le numéro 176 de son scandaleux magasine n'arrivera pas avant une semaine au moins puisque c'est Half et Zoulou qui vous l'apporte en solex.

La Rédaction vous conseille donc d'*acheter un autre exemplaire en kiosque* pour que vous n'attendiez pas.

Il est évident que cet exemplaire vous sera remboursé. Quand ? Dans 30 minutes !

Merci de poster votre numéro de carte bancaire sur ce topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Les abos à la rue, les canards dans la rue  ::ninja::

----------


## Deadline

moi du coup ca fait 3 jours que je me demande si je suis toujours abonné ?

----------


## Gunzen-R

C'est pas cool  ::(:

----------


## buZby

C'est pas grave, en ce moment y a plein d'heavy à backstab pour s'occuper !  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

Merci Olivier-Noir

----------


## jiankhan

Privatisation, toussa. Pour info, depuis 3 ans, un bordeaux/bordeaux, faut 2 à 3 jours... Oui, c'est long, alors qu'avant, posté le soir, reçu le landemain midi.

----------


## Murne

La Poste est fâchée avec le Canard, décidément. Si c'est encore un centre de tri en grève, il va falloir employer la violence auprès de ces vilains employés.

----------


## Mug Bubule

après ne pas l'avoir eu ce matin, surement à cause d'une grève de la poste je préparais mon suicide sur une ram de ter mais la sncf était en grève, comme la poste, je décidais donc de me jeter dans un poste haute tension, mais edf avait coupé le courant, à cause d'une grève. C'est alors que j'eus une idée, me jeter sous les roues d'un véhicule ... mais les poids lourds étaient en grève et bloquait les routes ... c'est alors que me vint l'illumination, me planté un couteau dans le bide ... mais le tiroir était en grève !!!

PS : Peut ont lire le journal en kiosque sans payer vu qu'on est abonné ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pow3rcrash

Rembourser !!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Rembourser !!!!


quest-ce qu'il y a de drôle vu que ce canard est un scandale de bas étage

----------


## Toorop

N'empêche, c'est gentils de prévenir et s'excuser, surtout que vous n'y êtes pour rien visiblement  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> qu'ect-ce qu'il y a de drole vu que ce canard est un scandale de bas étage


J'aimerais avoir un appeau à Boulon pour qu'il voie comment tu tapes tes messages.  ::P: h34r:
En plus on comprend rien !  ::happy2:: 
Gros nul !

----------


## Onk

Je m'apprêtais à écrire au service abonnement, mais finalement je laisse encore un délai supplémentaire...
Juste pour signaler que je n'ai jamais reçu le n° d'été. Alors, dans un geste militant, je l'ai quand même acheté en kiosque (solidarité pour la cause canardesque!). J'espère juste que ma générosité ne sera pas remis à contribution.
 ::P:

----------


## kazcroot

C'est décidé, je me désabonne ! Je supprime les CPC de mes contacts steam ! Frite tu crains avec ton snipe spawn !



Hein ? Quoi ? On me dit dans l'oreillette que je ne suis pas abonné... Bon finalement je veux bien attendre par solidarité.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Alors moi rentrer chez moi après une réunion de merde et trouver ma boite aux lettres désespérément vide, ca me fait une sorte de fussoir...

Edit : Frite craint en permanence, pas seulement quand il snipe spawn.

----------


## b0b0

je me désabonne

----------


## TheToune

A la place de CPC il y avait un bon d'achat Micromania dans ma boite. Par vengeance j'achèterais un jeu console ....


Mouahahahahahaha je suis diabolique.

----------


## Igloo

> je me désabonne


Moi non plus.

J'espère que le problème, quelqu'il soit, va se régler au plus vite et surtout dans la plus grande douleur car comme on dit, une fois ça passe mais deux fois c'est trop et trois fois c'est un complot.

:transmet sa rancoeur à la rédac pour les vils responsables:

----------


## olivarius

> Ah bah voila !!!
> 
> On les laisse partir en vacances et on récolte ce résultat.
> Pas de vacances l'année prochaine.


+1 : PRIVE DE VACANCES !!
Et puis ils nous font ça alors que je viens juste de me réabonner !

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aimerais avoir un appeau à Boulon pour qu'il voie comment tu tapes tes messages. h34r:
> En plus on comprend rien ! 
> Gros nul !


Nan mais je te permet pas chienne

----------


## VosT

Je reste abonné !

----------


## francou008

Si ce numéro m'apporte en plus la fameuse feuille m'indiquant la fin de mon abonnement, je ne me réabonne pas! (ou pas)

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'espère qu'il est prévu des sortes d'indemnités de retard (du distributeur vers vous) dans ces cas là car ça doit vous porter réellement préjudice.

Sans déconner, n'importe quel artisan livre son travail à la bourre, il a des indemnités à payer. N'importe lequel d'entre nous arriverait systématiquement à l'arrache, il se prendrait des réprimandes dans la gueule. Alors j'espère que vous arrivez à extirper des compensations à votre distributeur.

----------


## jpjmarti

ca sera la fête samedi, il va arriver samedi, j'aurais le temps de le déguster allongé sur le canapé avec un petit café un peu fort et sans doute un prémisse d'érection.

----------


## VosT

> J'espère qu'il est prévu des sortes d'indemnités de retard (du distributeur vers vous) dans ces cas là car ça doit vous porter réellement préjudice.
> 
> Sans déconner, n'importe quel artisan livre son travail à la bourre, il a des indemnités à payer. N'importe lequel d'entre nous arriverait systématiquement à l'arrache, il se prendrait des réprimandes dans la gueule. Alors j'espère que vous arrivez à extirper des compensations à votre distributeur.


Le distributeur doit offrir un drapeau breton à CPC à chaque retard !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cool samedi je ne suis pas chez moi du WE...

C'est un complot!!!

----------


## flayos11

depuis une semaine je reçois mon courrier tantôt à 8h00 tantôt à 20h00 alors la poste...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ça arrive toujours à 8h donc...

----------


## lordpatou

Paraphrasant le grand "George Abitbol" ,"l'homme le plus cool du monde" , je ne dirais qu'une chose "Monde de merde".

(Mon dieu mais il y a beucoup trop de guillemet dans ce texte)

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour   ::): 



> N'empêche, c'est gentils de prévenir et s'excuser, surtout que vous n'y êtes pour rien visiblement


Je plussoie !

----------


## znokiss

Hahaha, si ça se trouve, au Canada, je l'aurais avant vous, hahaha.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Paraphrasant le grand "George Abitbol" ,"l'homme le plus cool du monde" , je ne dirais qu'une chose "Monde de merde".
> 
> (Mon dieu mais il y a beucoup trop de guillemet dans ce texte)


C'est : "L'homme le plus CLASSE du monde", bordel de couille à piston !

----------


## alx

> "George Abitbol" ,"l'homme le plus cool du monde"


  ::blink::  ::huh::

----------


## VosT

Hey Fonzy !

Boulon lui a tout appris.

----------


## shaka le saint

toujours pas de date de délivrence?

----------


## sucemoncabot

Extrêmement frustrant pour les abonnés, et sûrement trés exaspérant pour la rédaction.
J'endure et je compatis.

 ::|:  si c'est encore la faute de la Poste...

----------


## pollux 18

Vous vous rendez compte de l'impacte psychologique de votre magazine sur le morale des Français !!! 
Plutôt flatant non ???

Il est ou mon CPC ??????????????????????????? ::huh::

----------


## Brocoli Man

A mon avis, si les chiffres annoncent une récession économique ces derniers temps, c'est essentiellement à cause de vous.
Les actionnaires ont perdu confiance.

----------


## Casque Noir

> A mon avis, si les chiffres annoncent une récession économique ces derniers temps, c'est essentiellement à cause de vous.
> Les actionnaires ont perdu confiance.


 putain, toujours pas de nouvelle, on est vert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On va changer de routeur, c'est certain. 

La situation financière ne nous permet pas pour l'instant d'offrir un numéro gratuit à tous les abonnés mais nous ferons un geste dès que nous le pourrons.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Franchement allez pas vous pourrir les finances non plus. Y'a du retard, c'est pénible, mais vous n'y êtes pour rien.

Je préfère nettement que vous nous disiez que vous allez faire votre possible pour que ça n'arrive plus à l'avenir, et c'est suffisant même  :;):

----------


## fenrhir

> Je préfère nettement que vous nous disiez que vous allez faire votre possible pour que ça n'arrive plus à l'avenir, et c'est suffisant même


Clair, on préfère que vous gardiez vos sous histoire de sauvegarder l'intégrité du coin coin.

On brûlera juste quelques entrepôts du routeur en question, sur la route des vacances.

fenrhir

----------


## Shapa

ah ben c'est cool je pensais que c'était juste parceque j'habitais loin. ::): 
Ouais pour le geste donne juste l'adresse du siege du routeur on va s'en occuper  ::ninja::

----------


## wembley

> Clair, on préfère que vous gardiez vos sous histoire de sauvegarder l'intégrité du coin coin.
> 
> On brûlera juste quelques entrepôts du routeur en question, sur la route des vacances.
> 
> fenrhir



Je crois que c'est le moment de proposer votre offre d'abonnement de soutient à 500 €  :;): , celui avec un donuts "boulon certified" gratuit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je propose que vous envoyiez 1 cm² de la peau du patron de la société gérant la distribution à tous vos abonnés.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Grumph.

----------


## Tenebras

arfgllll

je pars en tournée cet après midi... je comptais dessus pour m'occuper dans le bus...
vais de nouveau être obligé de faire des jeux de mots stupides et des reflections graveleuses pendant des heures....

C'est vraiment dommage...

Sinon, moi je propose de forcer le distributeur a finir crazy frog 12 fois.

----------


## pesos

tout simplement inadmissible !! Faytes gaffe, j'ai mon téléphone et le numéro de julien courbet dans les mains ! ça va chier moi je vous le dit :D

----------


## TheToune

> putain, toujours pas de nouvelle, on est vert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On va changer de routeur, c'est certain. 
> 
> La situation financière ne nous permet pas pour l'instant d'offrir un numéro gratuit à tous les abonnés mais nous ferons un geste dès que nous le pourrons.


Vous avez vraiment aucune infos sur ce qui ce passe ?
Vous devez bien avoir un contact capable de vous renseigner ou au moins sur lequel pouvoir passer vos nerfs, non  ::P: ?
Là il commence quand même a y avoir préjudice et je ne sais pas quel genre de contrats vous avez mais j'espère que vous pourrez prétendre a des dédommagements, ça serait la moindre des choses.

----------


## Tenebras

> Vous avez vraiment aucune infos sur ce qui ce passe ?
> Vous devez bien avoir un contact capable de vous renseigner ou au moins sur lequel pouvoir passer vos nerfs, non ?
> Là il commence quand même a y avoir préjudice et je ne sais pas quel genre de contrats vous avez mais j'espère que vous pourrez prétendre a des dédommagements, ça serait la moindre des choses.



news mis a jour  :;):

----------


## Dar

C'est beau une transparence pareil. Si on pouvait avoir des info pareil à la SCNF... Celà dit les mauvaises langue en sont pour le pomme, La Poste n'y est pour rien  ::P:

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

merci pour l'info. Vous pouvez demander des indemnités au service de routage ?

----------


## Tenebras

> C'est beau une transparence pareil. Si on pouvait avoir des info pareil à la SCNF... Celà dit les mauvaises langue en sont pour le pomme, La Poste n'y est pour rien



pour l'instant....:naguy:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ça y est le post de Casque a été mis à jour...

Ce me donne envie de revoir mes classiques :

----------


## mad.manu

Hum, c'est une livebox SAGEM votre routeur?
C'est vendredi, j'ai le droit. Et même le gauche.

----------


## vwr

(croi*T*
aujourd*[insécable]*'hui
*P*aris
.*#*Il)


Bon courage !

----------


## olivarius

> putain, toujours pas de nouvelle, on est vert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On va changer de routeur, c'est certain. 
> 
> La situation financière ne nous permet pas pour l'instant d'offrir un numéro gratuit à tous les abonnés mais nous ferons un geste dès que nous le pourrons.


Pas besoin de compensation pour les abonnés mais il faut virer ces nuls qui font du routage avec les pieds  ::(:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Une telle transparence, ça fait plaisir. Ca me donne PRESQUE envie de m'abonner. Maintenant faut que je presque convainque mon banquier donc.

----------


## Igloo

> Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.


C'est beau le travail bien fait  ::|: 




> Pas besoin de compensation pour les abonnés


Moi je dirais pas non à un tapis de souris  ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

Bah mes buralistes attitrés ne l'ont pas reçu non plus

----------


## bber

ca doit limite, mais limite, énerver le "non non les mags sont toujours ici, casse toi pov con"
...un bon reboot de router, au coup de cable d'alim, ya que ca de vrai...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est beau le travail bien fait 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je dirais pas non à un tapis de souris


Tu pourras en grapiller un au prochain retard dû à la Poste :

----------


## Igloo

> Tu pourras en grapiller un au prochain retard dû à la Poste :
> 
> http://www.promotion-site.com/images...ic/laposte.jpg


Tu veux qu'on me jette des pierres  ::mellow::

----------


## pollux 18

Ils annoncent pas une grève de la  poste pour la semaine prochaine ?? ::rolleyes:: 
Merci quand même pour votre réactivité !

----------


## Serra

En tout cas, même s'il est vrai qu'on aurait aimé avoir notre cpc à la date prévue, merci de nous tenir informés des problèmes !

C'est trop rare ce genre d'attitude, bravo !  :;):

----------


## mad.manu

> Paraphrasant le grand "George Abitbol" ,"l'homme le plus cool du monde" , je ne dirais qu'une chose "Monde de merde".
> 
> (Mon dieu mais il y a beucoup trop de guillemet dans ce texte)


Ouais le lord, tu chies dans l'alcool, c'est "classe" et pas "cool". Classe comme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf9fJUsXf9U

----------


## VosT

Casque, pourrait on avoir le nom de cette soiciété de routage pour leur faire une mauvaise pub ? Ou bien la conscience professionnelle de CPC empeche toute dénonciation qui amènerait à la lapidation de la dites société ?

----------


## Siona

Les abos pour l'étranger (Belgique) ont le même traitement ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Casque, pourrait on avoir le nom de cette soiciété de routage pour leur faire une mauvaise pub ? Ou bien la conscience professionnelle de CPC empeche toute dénonciation qui amènerait à la lapidation de la dites société ?


Dans les prochains mots croisés de Paul Cul en vertical caché tu auras le nom muhahahahaha.

Prévoyez les torches ! ::P:

----------


## pollux 18

Remarquer,  la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'entre le n° 176 at 177 l'attente sera courte  ::P: !!   ( ou pas  ::|:  !!)

----------


## titi3

Faites un cadeau à votre routeur au moment de l'envoyé au diable: des PC avec alim Advance, LC et Heden, dédicacées par le Doc  :B):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

" Abonnez vous ! " qu'ils disaient...  ::):

----------


## AgentDerf

Euh juste pour infos c'est pas la poste qui pose problème, *mais le routeur*.
*Le routeur est privé.* (exemple de routeur de presse : http://www.inter-routage.com/ je sais si c'est eux j'ai pris au hasard sur google)

Si vous lisez bien la news elle dit bien "le routeur n'as pas donner le CPC à la poste"

La poste ne peux distribuer que le courrier qu'on lui donne, si on lui donne pas elle peux rien faire.

Voila ct pour recentrer le débat sur les vrais responsable. LE ROUTEUR!

Allez tous a vos fourches et vos flambeaux!

----------


## captain_torche

> Remarquer,  la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'entre le n° 176 at 177 l'attente sera courte !!   ( ou pas  !!)


Tu veux dire; entre le 177 et le 176 ?

----------


## Charlot

> "le routeur n'a*s* pas donn*er* le CPC à la poste"


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai lu!  :^_^:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai lu!


Je suis pas fou il y a bien marqué ca dans la news :




> Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer.


 ::huh::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Je suis pas fou il y a bien marqué ca dans la news :


euh, pas exactement non.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Bon après les non abonnés qui ont leurs exemplaires avant, les abonnés parisiens qui l'auront avant les abonnés de province =/

Vraiment du caca ce routeur, et je pèse mes mots  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Serieux, vous avez des recours contre ce charlot autre que "on va aller chez quelqu'un d'autre" ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Les abos pour l'étranger (Belgique) ont le même traitement ?


 hélas




> Serieux, vous avez des recours contre ce charlot autre que "on va aller chez quelqu'un d'autre" ?


 bah non, à part poser une bombe...

----------


## Brocoli Man

De toute façon je me demande si le nom de la société de routage n'apparait pas sur l'emballage quand on le reçoit...

Hin hin hin  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Serieux, vous avez des recours contre ce charlot autre que "on va aller chez quelqu'un d'autre" ?



Barre à mine, fumigènes, anthrax...

----------


## Inoobliable

> hélas
> 
> 
>  bah non, à part poser une bombe...



Si Boulon pourrait faire une prise de catch !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Barre à mine, fumigènes, anthrax...


Voire Boulon.
Mais je parlais de machins autorisés par la convention de Genève.

----------


## gwenladar

> hélas
> bah non, à part poser une bombe...


J ai quelque kilos d explosifs sous la main la, a moins que tu ne prefere des substances neurotoxiques, des poisons violents ou moins violents, des acides...
Ou alors des trucs radioactifs ?

Non serieux c est clairement du foutage de gueule...

PS: je ne suis pas un terroriste, je travaille juste dans une boite de recherche pharmaceutique :P... ca fait peur hein?

----------


## dutilleul

> La situation financière ne nous permet pas pour l'instant d'offrir un numéro gratuit à tous les abonnés mais nous ferons un geste dès que nous le pourrons.


Tu devrais faire de la politique.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est clair...
Etre franc et honnête a toujours vachement payé en politique.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Ok, quand c'est la merde, c'est la merde !
Au passage un petit coup de boule au routeur, et un plantage de son systeme informatique, ca le remettra en place... (juste a laisse nom et ville de la société... on s'occupe du reste  :B): 
Sinon, le temps que tout soit distribué, ca faudrait le coup de faire une  page web/ftp/mail avec expiration a la clé.
Comme ca on peut lire ce nouveau numéro qui nous manques tant





> Episode précédent :
> Pour la seconde fois en peu de temps, les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur exemplaire 2 jours après la sortie du magazine en kiosque.
> Très honnêtement, nous en ignorons la cause et vous prions d'accepter nos excuses. Nous attendons des explications de la société de routage et vous tenons au courant.
> En vous remerciant pour votre compréhension.
> And now, the conclusion :
> Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.
> Les exemplaires pour Paris et la région parisienne seront donnés à la Poste aujourd'hui et ceux pour la province lundi, et ce sans la moindre excuse de leur part. Et nous n'avons rien pu faire pour accélérer les choses. Il va de soi que nous changerons de routeur dès le prochain numéro.
> Nous sommes terriblement désolés et ferons tout pour que ça ne se reproduise pas, notre détermination pouvant aller jusqu'à l'absorbtion de substances radioactives.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> je ne suis pas un terroriste, je travaille juste dans une boite de recherche pharmaceutique :P... ca fait peur hein?


Discours à tenir au directeur de la société de routage quand il aura les pieds attachés et de l'élastique autour des couilles 
:
"Nous les canards, on est partout
on nettoie ta voiture
on sers ta bouffe au resto 
on te vend tes médocs
on construit tes écoles
on te livre ton courrier

... So DON'T FUCK WITH US ? OK ???

----------


## dutilleul

> C'est clair...
> Etre franc et honnête a toujours vachement payé en politique.


Faire de la lèche au boss aussi.

----------


## Max_well

Je vous trouve trop gentil avec eux de pas nous donner leurs noms.

Parce que p-e que vous pouvez rien faire, mais je leur dirait bien ma façon de penser moi.

----------


## gwenladar

> Je vous trouve trop gentil avec eux de pas nous donner leurs noms.
> 
> Parce que p-e que vous pouvez rien faire, mais je leur dirait bien ma façon de penser moi.


c est ecrit sur l emballage d expedition hein, si tu veux raler apres

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Qu'est-ce qu'elle prend dans la tronche cette pauvre société. Je veux bien qu'il ai fait une erreur et qu'ils pourraient s'en excuser , mais de la à vouloir les torturer et faire sauter leur locaux,  faut peut-etre rationaliser un peu. Ça arrive à toutes les société d'être à la bourre(je précise que je ne suis pas employé de cette société dont je ne connaissait pas l'existence avant ce jour, ni abonné(je préféré sortir voir mon buraliste))

----------


## Kierkegaard

Sauf que la médiocrité de cette entreprise entache l'image de Canard PC, alors qu'eux se sont (probablement) démenés pour terminer leur boulot en temps et en heure.

Je veux pas faire mon lourd, mais bon faut se mettre à leur place, ça me ferait chier de voir que finalement ils aurient pu bosser plus tranquillou vu que ça ne part qu'aujourd'hui, et en partie.

----------


## Pangloss

Je me disais bien qu'il prenait son temps pour arriver...

----------


## Trebad

> Sauf que la médiocrité de cette entreprise entache l'image de Canard PC, alors qu'eux se sont (probablement) démenés pour terminer leur boulot en temps et en heure.
> .


C'est le "*probablement*" qui est le mot le plus crédible dans cette affirmation péremptoire et invérifiable  :;): 
N'empêche, fait iech quand même. J'ai du acheter un CPC en kiosque... 
Je vendrai mon numéro de rab sur eBay pour voir à combien ça monte.

----------


## lordpatou

> C'est : "L'homme le plus CLASSE du monde", bordel de couille à piston !


Mordel de berde tu a raison, j'ai confondus avec "Steed Johnes"; "le prince du Funk" , "l'ayathola ru rock'n'roll"

Toutes mes confuses

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle prend dans la tronche cette pauvre société. Je veux bien qu'il ai fait une erreur et qu'ils pourraient s'en excuser , mais de la à vouloir les torturer et faire sauter leur locaux,  faut peut-etre rationaliser un peu. Ça arrive à toutes les société d'être à la bourre(je précise que je ne suis pas employé de cette société dont je ne connaissait pas l'existence avant ce jour, ni abonné(je préféré sortir voir mon buraliste))


Faut voir...
SI c'est de l'incompétence/jem'enfoutisme, ils ne méritent que le mépris.
Après ils ont peut être de réels gros problèmes, mais faut bien se défouler sur quelqu'un  ::P:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Faut voir...
> SI c'est de l'incompétence/jem'enfoutisme, ils ne méritent que le mépris.
> Après ils ont peut être de réels gros problèmes, mais faut bien se défouler sur quelqu'un


Mouais, mais ça fait déjà deux fois que le routage merde...
Sinon vous bilez pas les gars. J'ai attendu ma dernière config une semaine de plus que la date prévue alors attendre un mag quelques jours ne va pas me traumatiser plus que ça. De plus, la boîte qui m'a envoyé mon ordi (1500 euros quand même) m'a pas fait de cadeaux pour s'excuser du retard alors ne vous sentez pas obligé surtout si c'est pas votre faute.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Tout les matins, je passe devant cet société et je balance un chat égorgé dans leur locaux avec marqué sur son corps en lettres de feu "souviens toi du cpc n°176".

Quand j'aurais plus de chat, je ferais ça avec leurs femmes et enfants  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeliel

Bon alors la bombe qui devrait exploser ce we dans vos locaux du coup c'est plus trop d'actualité ?

Tain j'avais fait un coup de fusil sur du super matériel Serbe.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## lortar

Punition pour canardplus :

Tous les mois, tirage au sort par courte paille parmi le staff. Le gagnant devra livrer les magazines directement de l'imprimeur à la poste en brouette.

Est-il envisagé de balancer le "routeur" fautif, histoire de lancer mon caca sur les camions si j'en vois un passer dans ma région ?

----------


## Warzlouf

Avoir le culot de se plaindre d'un retard (ouuiinnnn je me désabonne) alors que l'équipe de CPC n'y est certainement pour rien et s'excuse humblement...

----------


## Igloo

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle prend dans la tronche cette pauvre société. Je veux bien qu'il ai fait une erreur et qu'ils pourraient s'en excuser , mais de la à vouloir les torturer et faire sauter leur locaux,  faut peut-etre rationaliser un peu. Ça arrive à toutes les société d'être à la bourre(je précise que je ne suis pas employé de cette société dont je ne connaissait pas l'existence avant ce jour, ni abonné(je préféré sortir voir mon buraliste))





> Avoir le culot de se plaindre d'un retard (ouuiinnnn je me désabonne) alors que l'équipe de CPC n'y est certainement pour rien et s'excuse humblement...


Il ne faut pas tout prendre au premier degré les cocos  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

> Est-il envisagé de balancer le "routeur" fautif, histoire de lancer mon caca sur les camions si j'en vois un passer dans ma région ?



Malgrès l'ironie visible, cela m'étonnerais que le chauffeur soit responsable du coté logistique de la chose.
Faut pas taper tout le monde  ::P:

----------


## Lezardo

Je passe pour rassurer les abonnées et peut etre même la rédac, j'habite la province (Bretagne) et je viens de recevoir mon CPC n°176. L'attente vu longue effectivement mais bon comme on dit plus c'est long plus c'est bon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## trotsky

c'est ce qu'on dit toujours : le meilleur, dans l'amour, c'est quand on monte l'escalier ...!
du coup une semaine de retard, c'est deja un bel escalier !

----------


## Pourrave

> Je passe pour rassurer les abonnées et peut etre même la rédac, j'habite la province (Bretagne) et je viens de recevoir mon CPC n°176. L'attente vu longue effectivement mais bon comme on dit plus c'est long plus c'est bon


 
Pareil, recu ce matin a coté de Lyon

----------


## Gibero

Idem...Il vient d'arriver dans le Berry

----------


## b0b0

<(moi je l'ai reçus)

----------


## unpierrot

Recu ce matin (région parisienne)

----------


## alx

Reçu aussi  ::wub::

----------


## sissi

Reçu ce matin.

----------


## AgentDerf

Reçu ce matin Aix-en-provence

Comme quoi les menaces de bomb, de chat crevé et autre ca fait son effet!  :B):

----------


## Ghadzoeux

contre toute attente, alors que je suis en province, je l'ai reçu ce matin!

----------


## davelin

reçu ce matin, bourgogne. C'était pas la première fois qu'il était en kiosque avant d'arriver dans ma boite, donc c'est cool de changer de routeur, merci Casque.

----------


## Everlonn

Reçut en moselle aujourd'hui même  ::):

----------


## olivarius

Reçu à Grenoble et en plus il pleut c'est parfait  ::): 
Merci pour le suivi de l'affaire !

----------


## toutatis

pas encore reçu à Cergy, mais le samedi mon facteur fait souvent la grosse faignasse. Tant pis j'attendrai jusqu'à Lundi

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Faut leur casser les rotules !

----------


## DeNylph

reçu hier dans une vendée profonde ^^

----------


## Trop de Ping

Je viens de m'abonner, alors celui-ci je ne l'aurais pas, j'espère que le prochain arrivera à destination (vendée profonde 2 ^^)

----------


## abyssahx

Pas reçu en Alsace  ::(: 
(et c'est pas le facteur qui est en retard, j'ai reçu d'autres courriers aujourd'hui...)

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je l'ai reçu !
Il est très bien, en plus ! 
Désolé pour le départ de belles plumes.

----------


## willyde

> Bonjour. 
> Je l'ai reçu !
> Il est très bien, en plus ! 
> Désolé pour le départ de belles plumes.


Ben moi j'ai toujours rien reçu ! Je me demande si je suis encore bien abonné ... Aurait il expiré pendant les vacances ce fourbe d'abonnement ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben moi j'ai toujours rien reçu ! Je me demande si je suis encore bien abonné ... Aurait il expiré pendant les vacances ce fourbe d'abonnement ?


Ecris à abonnement à canardpc point com si tu as un problème.

----------


## SylSquiddy

moi je l'ai toujours pas recu non plus... mais j'habite pas en france...

----------

